# Just got my "lemo drop" or should I say Eleaf alpha



## Vapegilius995 (20/12/16)

I ordered an eleaf lemo drop last week Thursday from vapeshop.co.za and noticed as soon as the pack went open my "drop" doesn't look like the image on the box...

They sent the wrong device in the right box...

I of coarse tried it and must say it is a nice little RTA ...still not a drop though

So I was wondering if anyone has used a alpha and if it's worth sending back and being stuck with the backup vape another couple of days

Not to mention issues with couriers


----------



## Huffapuff (20/12/16)

Either way you should let the vendor know - there may be more incorrectly packaged products


----------



## Vapegilius995 (20/12/16)

yeah already did...


----------



## moonunit (20/12/16)

Can you post a pic, never heard of the Alpha.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapegilius995 (21/12/16)

It looks like a clone of a keyfun lite 

But I must say I'm impressed with vapeshops handeling of the situation 
They very quickly replied and apologized. They said they'd send the correct product today and that I could keep the alpha for my troubles

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_r (21/12/16)

@Vapegilius995 hey man that looks an awful lot like a lemo drop


----------



## Vapegilius995 (21/12/16)

Does doesn't it...

But it doesn't have the same airflow control ,only one post hole and a screw for the other
Also it doesn't have the lemo's compartment between the connection base and atomizer base

Also it has Eleaf alpha engraved on it so...

Owww and its 4.5 ml not 2.7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> Does doesn't it...
> 
> But it doesn't have the same airflow control ,only one post hole and a screw for the other
> Also it doesn't have the lemo's compartment between the connection base and atomizer base
> ...



Great that you got sorted @Vapegilius995 
Isnt that Alpha Eleaf's "version" of the Kayfun?
Must be quite nice

Will be funny if you like it more than the Lemo Drop - hehe


----------



## Vapegilius995 (21/12/16)

I believe it is... only real issue is I like going at .6 ohm and the keyfuns (and alpha by extension) aren't really made for subohming where as from what I've read the lemo should be able to handle it quite comfortably 

Also the compartment underneath the lemo works as a resivoire for liquid leaking out the air hole... which I really like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/16)

Vapegilius995 said:


> I believe it is... only real issue is I like going at .6 ohm and the keyfuns (and alpha by extension) aren't really made for subohming where as from what I've read the lemo should be able to handle it quite comfortably
> 
> Also the compartment underneath the lemo works as a resivoire for liquid leaking out the air hole... which I really like



Am running my Lemo1 (not the drop version, the normal one) with a 1.2 ohm 28g 7 wrap coil.
At about 15 Watts
Long restricted lung hits
Glorious and incredibly "sharp" flavour using a strawberry menthol blend


----------



## Vapegilius995 (21/12/16)

Kwl I've got a .95 I rolled with 26 gauge in the alpha right now on 17 watt and its got bloody good flavour ...I'm actually using a flavour I didn't like in my previous tank and enjoying it now!!

Almost feel guilty about excepting the alpha for basically free

Reactions: Like 1


----------

